# Best ways to travel with newborn puppies



## MBhorses (Nov 16, 2006)

HELLO,

WE HAVE A BOXER DUE NEXT WEEK. WE ARE WANTING TO TRAVEL TO TEXAS WITH HER, WHICH IS ABOUT 10 HOURS. WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO KEEP HER SAFE. ALSO SHOULD WE TRAVEL WITH HER BEFORE OR AFTER THE PUPPIES ARE BORN. ALSO HOW OLD DOES THE PUPPIES NEED TO BE TO TRAVEL?COULD ANYONE OUT THERE THAT HAS TRAVEL WITH NEWBORN PUPPIES GIVE US IDEALS.

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 16, 2006)

When I have bitches that are 50 days or more I dont travel with OR without them.... I dont go anywhere until the puppies are 6 weeks old and weaned, then I dont travel with puppies until they are 16 weeks old and have had 4 sets of shots. Just not a chance I want to take with the little lives.

Lyn


----------



## Shelley (Nov 16, 2006)

Nope, you don't catch me traveling anyplace either. That's one thing I look ahead at

BEFORE I breed a bitch.

'Course, I can't go to Saluki Nationals next year either, as our first foal is due that week. :no:

Shellee


----------



## Miniv (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree that you're taking a chance traveling with newborn pups.......for a couple of reasons.

One is that the pups could be exposed to all sorts of unfamiliar germs. The other is that the mommy-dog could stress out and either not keep up with her milk, or she could take things out on her pups.

MANY MANY years ago I had a golden retriever bitch (one of those special in your life time types of dogs) who was pregnant with her first litter. We were going on vacation and had the vet check her. He assurred us she was at least a couple of weeks away from having them - Ha!

On our way home, she started welping. We were driving a pickup with a canopy and had made her a bed out of a big box, with the sides cut down so she could hop over. The box had an old blanket in it. The set up turned out to be perfect for her when the pups started coming. It was one crazy ride home with me in the back of the truck with her as she birthed out. We stopped and bought a dozen rolls of paper towels and a box of trash-bags. I had a small pair of scissors in my suitcase, just incase.......

She ended up birthing out 12 pups - her first litter! I drove the 3 hour ride home with her, and she handled the whole thing like a little pro.

I can't guarrantee every dog would deal with that kind of stress as well as she did.

Maryann


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry to "over here" you all again BUT over here that would be , and is, against the law.

People have been prosecuted for it!!!

Wow, a case when the RSPCA actually got it right, for once!!

To answer the question, there is no way to make it safe- suppose you needed a Vet??

There is no way to take away her stress, either- would YOU want to be uprooted just before you gave birth- and, although it has been said imminent mothers cannot be reasoned with, they can at least have it explained to them.

No, you have to cancel the trip or put the bitch into kennels that specialise in this sort of care- I did that once when plans I could not cancel co-incided with a bitch whelping (and believe me people get really iffy about you putting a bitch before a family funeral ) and everything went fine for the bitch- it cost me an arm and a leg but that was not her fault!!


----------



## twister (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree, the bitch and her pups have to come first. I always plan my litters so that I can be at home to look after the whelping in case there are any problems and I always put my vet on notice to be on standby just in case. I also would not travel with the pups as they are very susceptible to parvo which is an air borne virus and there are other diseases out there that can kill the pups as well. Can you not leave her with someone responsible while you are away?

Yvonne


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 16, 2006)

HELLO,

WE ARE SEEING IF SOMEONE MIGHT CAN STAY WITH THE MOTHER AND HER PUPPIES. THE ONLY THING IF SOMEONE ELSE STAYS WITH HER, SHE MIGHT NOT LIKE THEM AS SHE LIKES US.OUR VET SAID THEY COULD HELP OUT IF THEY HAD TO.

THANKS FOR YOU ALL HELP,

MELISSA


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 16, 2006)

I am no expert I had our first (and last) ever litter and let me tell you I cant even imagine being on the road with them. They are 9 days old today and still NO WAY do your best to find someone to stay with her or see if one of you can stay with her thru this time.


----------

